# Have we ever defended guards well?



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I know a lot of people are saying the main reason they don't want Kidd is because he gives up a lot defensively. But looking back at our past playoff losses, to Nash, Wade, Davis, and then how Parker typically performs against us, we never defend slashing guards well anyway. That's not to say we shouldn't be worried about it, but let's not act like we went from prime Glove defense to a revolving door at point guard. Defensively, we've never defended point guards well, and for what Kidd brings to the offense, I'm willing to see this trade go through.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

because we have 0 interior defence, kidd isnt going to help that. thats why i dont see the point in this trade. its still gonna be a layup/dunk fest out there, even moreso now that erika is going to be playing more minutes.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> because we have 0 interior defence


Since we have *ZERO* interior defense, we should be fine w/o Diop... I mean *ZERO* is already the lowest, can't get worst than that.
and i agree with Dre. Everybody talks about how good Harris is defensively and i admit that he is a pretty good defender but he isn't a lock down defender. PGs like Paul, William, Davis and Nash have career nights when they play against us.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

How was Harris helping with the interior? And if you're referring to Diop, inferring that you wouldn't trade Diop for Kidd...well then I don't know what to say. If I can get Kidd and my only worry is replacing Diop, I'm in a good spot. We can always sign someone comparable.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I don't think it's a secret that you need a Pippen against those PGs; ironically, on our roster that would be Mr. Bird Rights. :biggrin:


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

forget about his defense for a minute...

Dirk and Jho better get used to seeing more doubleteams...cuz its going to be like 4 on 5 on O with Kidd. Having watched every Nets game this season...other teams don't even bother covering him anymore they sag off him about 5+ ft on avg cuz no one respects his shot. He won't open the floor up for Dirk like Nash did, its going to be the exact opposite!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

RX said:


> Having watched every Nets game this season...other teams don't even bother covering him anymore they sag off him about 5+ ft on avg cuz no one respects his shot. He won't open the floor up for Dirk like Nash did, its going to be the exact opposite!


As long as Avery lets Kidd push the ball, I think that will open things up more than this iso crap this team has fallen into.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> Since we have *ZERO* interior defense, we should be fine w/o Diop... I mean *ZERO* is already the lowest, can't get worst than that.
> and i agree with Dre. Everybody talks about how good Harris is defensively and i admit that he is a pretty good defender but he isn't a lock down defender. PGs like Paul, William, Davis and Nash have career nights when they play against us.


ffs man, you sure are defensive


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

RX said:


> forget about his defense for a minute...
> 
> Dirk and Jho better get used to seeing more doubleteams...cuz its going to be like 4 on 5 on O with Kidd. Having watched every Nets game this season...other teams don't even bother covering him anymore they sag off him about 5+ ft on avg cuz no one respects his shot. He won't open the floor up for Dirk like Nash did, its going to be the exact opposite!


Disagree. If teams don't cover Kidd's passing lanes he'll pick you apart findind cutters and open shots. If he never got covered he'd be averaging a lot more than 10 assists a game, you're exagerating the situation. We already know he's not a great shooter anymore, but he can get to the basket. Once again, we're not losing anything from Devin to JKidd there either. Devin couldn't shoot.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dre™;5298556 said:


> Disagree. If teams don't cover Kidd's passing lanes he'll pick you apart findind cutters and open shots. If he never got covered he'd be averaging a lot more than 10 assists a game, you're exagerating the situation. We already know he's not a great shooter anymore, but he can get to the basket. Once again, we're not losing anything from Devin to JKidd there either. Devin couldn't shoot.


He has actually shot the ball a lot better this season, compared to Kidd he is an adequate shooter anyway.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> He has actually shot the ball a lot better this season, compared to Kidd he is an adequate shooter anyway.


Ahem.... to be fair....

Devin's jacking up a heck of a lot more shots per game this season though...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Ahem.... to be fair....
> 
> Devin's jacking up a heck of a lot more shots per game this season though...


And hitting them at a higher clip, that sounds like an improvement to me :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> And hitting them at a higher clip, that sounds like an improvement to me :whoknows:


My bad... he's scoring more per game because he has more attempts per game.

As for FG%, he stayed about the same:

06-07 292-593 49.2%
07-08 187-387 48.3%

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/devin_harris/career_stats.html


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Devin Harris

TS% 05/06: 54.4
TS% 06/07: 57.4
TS% 07/08: 59.2

Jason Kidd

TS% 05/06: 52.6
TS% 06/07: 51.6
TS% 07/08: 48.3


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Devin Harris
> 
> TS% 05/06: 54.4
> TS% 06/07: 57.4
> ...


So.... Devin's going to the line more?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Devin Harris
> 
> TS% 05/06: 54.4
> TS% 06/07: 57.4
> ...


One's getting better, one's getting older. One's getting closer to his prime, the other's...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> One's getting better, one's getting older. One's getting closer to his prime, the other's...


closer to the tombstone?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Talking about Tombstones, I'm sure Mbenga could have delivered a Tombstone Pile Driver to someone.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Talking about Tombstones, I'm sure Mbenga could have delivered a Tombstone Pile Driver to someone.


Ok, now I'm wondering if Mbenga could be useful with JKidd at the point.

Great...:sadbanana:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

you cant double team Dirk because of Kidd. Kidds still a passer and if he cant get to Dirk and Howasd he still has Terry, Stack and Damp(a way more competent big man then hell ever get credit for)


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> you cant double team Dirk because of Kidd. Kidds still a passer and if he cant get to Dirk and Howasd he still has Terry, Stack and Damp(a way more competent big man then hell ever get credit for)


True - spreading the floor is the key to any offense; we'll just have to see what the great offensive mind of Avery puts together to give everybody room to do what they do :whistling:. Kidd has that ability to find people. It's more a question of philosophy now.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> True - spreading the floor is the key to any offense; we'll just have to see what the *great offensive mind of Avery* puts together to give everybody room to do what they do :whistling:. Kidd has that ability to find people. It's more a question of philosophy now.


Don't we have Westphal? I think he's pretty good...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Don't we have Westphal? I think he's pretty good...


I thought when we brought in Westphal that he and Avery were strange bedfellows - makes me wonder if they arm wrestle before each game to see whose philosophy they'll play.


----------

